# New build computer wont boot :(



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello.

So i just build my new computer with the following spec's:

Mobo: ASUS Sabertooth P67

CPU : Intel Core i7-2600K

GPU : Gainward GeForce GTX 580

Case : Fractal Design Define R3

RAM : Corsair Vengeance 8gb 1866

HDD : Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB

PSU : Corsair TX V2 850W PSU

So, after connecting everything, and starting the computer for the first time.

All the fans starts spinning, cpu led gives a short flash and that is followed by the RAM led doing the same thing. Afterwards the VGA led starts having constant light, and of course nothing pops up at the screen, and a while after the boot device led starts having a constant light too.

So. untill now i have tried with 1 ram in all different sockets, tried moving the GPU. Tried removing the GPU and only having RAM + CPU connected to the mobo (all fans, HDD and everything unplugged) and that still gave me the same VGA light.

Tried the "jumper" to reset, so far nothing worked.

But, the last thing i tried, was having everything plugged in EXCEPT ram. And that leaves me No Vga or boot device led. But of course the RAM led lights (Due to not having any ram inserted)

So......... Am i right if i say that the memory got an error?

Hope you can help me.

//Beske 

Update!: Tried using some of my fathers ram that i know works, gives same result as the vengeance ram...


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 13, 2011)

unplug the psu for a couple mins and hit the power a few times, then take a screw driver or something and pop out the small round battery on the motherboard and leave it out for a little while, 10 mins or more, then put it in and everything else and should work.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmmm. Same thing I always say with a new build. take it all out of the case and rebuild it on some cardboard to see if you didn't just short the mobo putting it in the case.

Also, similar with a build I had, there is an led right next to the ram slots and the different blinking patterns mean something. consult your manual for whatever your leds are doing. they usually have a fix for the issue.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

Well.... 1 question  where on earth is the battery on the p67, do i need to remove the heat shield thing ?


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

No. The battery looks just like a large watch battery. it should be in plain sight.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

Well. i suppose on the p67 its under the plate, i'll take a I took everything out of the case as you said Troncoso. But 1 thing, the cpu. You seem to need to press it pretty much to get the "lock" closed down (Yes i am 110% sure its facing the right way)


----------



## mihir (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I will use the numbers on the given image to refer everything 






(#) - Number to refer the particular component on the motherboard.

1. Check the whether an 8 pin cable from the PSU is connected to *(1)*


2.The CMOS onboard battery is not represented in the motherboard diagram.But they have a Clear RTC RAM Jumper which is *(10)*.






Also make sure you used standoff while assembling the tower.


If this does not work then there might be a problem with one of your components .
Then we can help diagnose which component is busted.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

Beske said:


> Well. i suppose on the p67 its under the plate, i'll take a I took everything out of the case as you said Troncoso. But 1 thing, the cpu. You seem to need to press it pretty much to get the "lock" closed down (Yes i am 110% sure its facing the right way)



Yeah, that's normal. That makes sure it's secure. And I just looked at your mobo. You are right, you'd have to pull up the..heat sink I guess it is. I've not seen a mobo like that before. Haha.


----------



## mihir (Aug 13, 2011)

Troncoso said:


> Yeah, that's normal. That makes sure it's secure. And I just looked at your mobo. You are right, you'd have to pull up the..heat sink I guess it is. I've not seen a mobo like that before. Haha.



Yeah neither have I.
Its a pretty weird motherboard.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

All right got to the battery!  will now test the stuff outside the case


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

Allright. So with power connected and 1 Ram inserted the VGA still lights : /


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

It's out of the case and on an antistatic material or cardboard?


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmm. did you look in your manual for the meaning of the vga led?


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 13, 2011)

You got the 8 pin CPU power connector plugged in?


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

yep


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

Motherboards seem to be ASUS's weakest link. It could just be DOA. Though, I would be so hasty to RMA until everyone has had their go at suggestions


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah, i also realised that lots of people have had issues with this mobo : /


----------



## mihir (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok so now we are looking for the bad component.

1.Does your computer make a beep when you turn it on?
2.Is the motherboard speaker connected or is it built in the motherboard.
3.Remove all the memory modules and try booting,it should give a long continuous beep.
If it does then you have bad memory. If it does not then next step.
4.Remove the GPU, and then try booting It should give discrete long beeps.If it does then you have a bad GPU if it does not then next step.
5.Use a working PSU to run the computer.
6.If Step 5 failed then its either the motherboard or the CPU.But CPUs rarely are bad and also with Asus's track record there would be something wrong with the motherboard only.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

I think there should be a case speaker in the Fractal define. just can find the cable for it


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 13, 2011)

should be a thing piece of plastic with 4 pin holes


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

apparently it got no such thing...


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 13, 2011)

make sure it isn't cought somewhere out of sight, also look through the spare parts if it came with them for any adapters that look like that on one side, and newer ones may look a little different, not too experienced with that.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

The speaker if it isn't attached to the case itself is usually in the bag that has screws and standoffs. it is just a small cylinder with a hole in it.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

Nope. not there


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

Well then the cable for it should be right along with the led and power/reset button cables. You know, these:


----------



## mihir (Aug 13, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> make sure it isn't cought somewhere out of sight, also look through the spare parts if it came with them for any adapters that look like that on one side, and newer ones may look a little different, not too experienced with that.



Some of the motherboard have the speaker built in.But according to the manual this one does not.
Use the image troncoso posted as a reference.
And if you lost the speaker then you can get one for like a buck from any computer hardware store.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 13, 2011)

And one more thing, make sure you check the stuff that came with the mobo AND the case.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

I will take a look at that tomorrow then. But im sure it wasent included  But thanks for the help untill know, will report tomorrow when i tested a bit with the speaker, and if that dosent work out i'll return the mobo


----------



## mihir (Aug 13, 2011)

Beske said:


> I will take a look at that tomorrow then. But im sure it wasent included  But thanks for the help untill know, will report tomorrow when i tested a bit with the speaker, and if that dosent work out i'll return the mobo



Was the motherboard open box?
Because if the motherboard was sealed pack then it should be included with it.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

well in the manual no speaker is included. But i will just go grap one in a computer store.


----------



## Beske (Aug 13, 2011)

Well. got the speaker... And guess what? dead mobo


----------

